# NJ Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in New Jersey: 

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size=-1][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size=-1]


*Dr. Michael Doolen*
Oakhurst Veterinary Hospital
225 Monmouth Road
Oakhurst, NJ 07755
(732) 531-1212
Recommended by: Shelley
Comments: He has seen 79 bunnies from my home over the past 10 years so I feel pretty secure in vouching for him... Dr. Doolen only sees rabbits, other tiny mammals, birds and reptiles, no cats or dogs, so he is a bit of a specialist and rabbits make up 65% of his very considerable practice.
Submitted: 1/02
Need directions?


*Dr. Stanley Newman*
Clark Animal Hospital
1075 Westfield Avenue
Rahway, NJ 07065
(732) 388-3379
Recommended by: Ela Heyn
Comments: Their prices are excellent, and they really CARE about the animals... I have a lot of regard for this veterinary hospital, and recommend it highly.
Submitted: 5/03
Need directions?


*Dr. Jennifer Bruce*
Raritan Animal Hospital
1850 Lincoln Highway (Rt. 27)
Edison, NJ 08817
(732) 985-0278
Recommended by: Donna J Urbanavage
Comments: She was receptive to hearing about the HRS and liked the House Rabbit Handbook. She answered all questions and doesn't give the impression that you are bothering her or you know more that she does. Merlin came through his neuter with flying colors.
Submitted: 4/99


*Michael J. Weiss, DVM*
All Creatures Veterinary Care Center
352 Greentree Road
Sewell, NJ 08080
(856) 256-8996
Fax: (856) 582-0951
Recommended by: Julia Robinson
Recommended by: Kris Corson
Comments by Kris: Dr. Weiss is amazing, very fair priced and helps our rescue an immense amount with costs!
Submitted: 12/01


*Dr. Dorothy Farr*
Country Animal Clinic
22 Water Street
Englishtown, NJ 07726
(732) 446-5446
Recommended by: Barbara Bush
Comments: This is a very good place for bunnies that was recommended by the House Rabbit Society. I had my pookie spayed and overnight boarded for less than 1/3 of the price quoted by another vet who claimed to be rabbit knowledgeable but was not. They are also very good with the needs and concerns of both pet and owner.
Submitted: 1/02
Need directions?


*Dr. Warren E. Briggs DVM*
Ocean County Veterinary Hospital
838 River Ave (Route 9 S.)
Lakewood, NJ 08707
(732) 363-7202
Recommended by: Susan
Comments: Dr. Briggs is the most intuitive caring vet I've ever had for my pets. He has the latest equipment to care for rabbits, and is constantly educating himself to keep up with the latest treatments available. He is a frequent speaker at many and varied forums, and has spoken at a seminar for the House Rabbit organization... I would in good conscience recommend him to anyone who has a rabbit with special needs, or has any pet that they need good routine, long term or emergency care for.
Submitted: 1/02
Need directions?


*Dr. Marissa Sabia*
Sea Girt Animal Hospital
2129 Highway 35
Sea Girt, NH 08750
(732) 449-9224
Recommended by: Courtney
Comments: When I fostered my last bun, they offered to neuter him at the shelter but I took him to her and paid the difference. I would have it no other way. She is so kind and down to earth. She seems thrilled when she sees the buns and was wonderful through my first bun's illness and my third bun's infection. I will no longer trust another vet with their precious lives.
Submitted: 5/03
Need directions?[/size][/font][/size][/font]
And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*New Jersey*

Warren Briggs, DVM
Ocean County Veterinary Hospital
838 River Avenue (Route 9)
Lakewood, NJ 08701
Phone: 732-363-7202
Fax: 732-363-8642 
Website: http://www.ocvh.com
Email: [email protected]

Cynthia Dowd, DVM
39 Gooseneck Point Road
Oceanport, NJ 07757
Phone: 732-861-7103
Email: [email protected]

Gail Heyer, VMD
Shore Exotic Animal Service 
79 Goetze Street
Bay Head, NJ 08742
Phone: 732-899-7327
Email: [email protected] 

Joseph Martins, DVM
Belle Mead Animal Hospital
872 Route 206
Hillsborough, NJ 08844
Phone: 908-874-4447
Email: http://www.bellemeadvet.com

Barry Stuart, DVM
Advanced Care Small & Exotic Veterinary Hospital
1991 Route 22 West
Bound Brook, NJ 08805
Phone: 732-764-9595

Michael Weiss, DVM
All Creatures Veterinary Care Center
352 Greentree Road
Sewell, NJ 08080
Phone: 856-256-8996
Website: http://www.allcreaturesvetcare.com
Email:[email protected]


----------



## JimD (Feb 8, 2006)

Greetings to All!!

Finding a rabbit savvy vet can cetainly be frustrating. We went through trial and error with 3 or 4 before we settled on our current vet. Fortunately we were able to "test the waters" with non-emergency situations.

Mia K. Frezzo, DVM
Banfield - The Pet Hospital (Located in PetSmart)
60 Route 17 North
Paramus, NJ 07652
Phone: 201-845-5575
FAx: 201-845-5576
Website: www.banfield.net

They have free drop off service. Walk-ins accepted.

It's nice, because they are located in PetSmart. You can shop around while you're waiting and they'll page you in the store when they need you.


----------



## blue buns (Feb 12, 2006)

i also know a great rabibt vet she also sees other animals.

her name is dr janice goode 

she works for lawrence animal hospital

3975 princeton pike

princeton,nj 08540

the phone# 609-924-2293

the fax # 609-924-7820.

she's my best friend to.:bunnydance:

michelle philhower


----------



## dreamgal042 (Jul 2, 2006)

Dr. Stanley Newman at Clark Animal Hospital is retired. They say, though, that he pops in every so often to check in, but they never know exactly when, so you can't get an appointment with him easily.

I would also like to recommend Dr Martins in Bound Brook. I went to see him for Ivory yesterday, and before he wanted to look at Ivory, he wanted to tell me first his years of experience, and then some basic things about rabbits (a lot of which I didnt know. for example, I knew hay was important, but I didn't know it should be 75-80% of their diet). He also seemed like, from the way he was handling Ivory and talking to him, he really knew what he was doing and he really loved working with rabbits.


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2006)

Our vet uses the Oradell Animal Hospital for emergency and after-hours.
They have 3 locations. The exotic vets float around from one location to another so I always call to check first.

Oradell Animal Hospital
580 Winters Avenue
Paramus, NJ 07652
(201) 262-0010
FAX (201) 262-4275


[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Fort Lee - Oradell Veterinary Group
1540 Lemoine Avenue
Fort Lee, NJ 07024
(201) 947-2442
FAX (201) 947-3320[/font]



Hasbrouck Heights - Oradell Veterinary Group
343 Boulevard
Hasbrouck Heights, NJ 07604
(201) 288-0299
(Entrance on side of building)


----------



## LittleFurriesRescue (Dec 6, 2006)

Animal &amp; Bird Veterinarian, in Cherry Hill

856-751-2122

Countryside Vet Cherry Hill

*856-429-4394*


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow, I don't see any listed for my area of New Jersey. WoW.


----------



## welonheadmoo (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Community Animal Hospital in Morris Plains AND the Animal Clinic in the same town? Which one do you think is better in regards to both price and care?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's another that has proven well in treating for cancer by a member:

*Dr.Rebecca Boncheck, DVM
*Chesterfield Veterinary Clinic
650 Route 206
Bordentown, NJ 08505
Phone: 609-298-3888


----------



## Dia (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello, 

I never needed an animal hospital until my first rabbit, Turbo, developed an abcess. Luckily, the lady that I got him from I am friends with and she suggested the vet she uses. Here is the information - 

Hawthorne Animal Hospital

1125 Goffle Road, Hawthorne, NJ 07506

Phone # - 973-427-5554

I have had my rabbits seen by both Dr. Maxine Makinson-Shefki and Dr. Robin Gwiazdowski. They are amazing. Dr. Makinson-Shefki also did surgery on one of my rabbits. Their prices are fair and they will answer any and every question you have. I spent time in the office and on the phone with one of the Dr's prior to my rabbits surgery. The staff there is also amazing!


----------



## BunLuvvie (Mar 30, 2009)

*MERCER COUNTY*
Veterinary Care Center
Dr. David Horn Dr. Sharin Skolnick
Mercerville, NJ 08619
609-890-6266


----------



## hln917 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, any recommendation for the Warren/Hunterdon/Sussex area?


----------



## pla725 (Feb 8, 2010)

Marne Vet Clinic - Dr. Aumiller

2127 Marne Highway

Hainesport, NJ

609-267-1609



Animal and Bird in Cherry Hill 

I would only use Dr. Lori Duggan


[align=left]1785 Springdale Rd


Cherry Hill NJ 08003

Phone: 
856-751-2122

[/align]
*Dr. Steven Milden
*Delaware Valley Veterinary Hospital
400 Swedesboro Road
Mullica Hill, NJ 08062
Phone: (856) 241-1100


----------



## MsBunBun (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyone know a good rabbit savvy vet in the East Brunswick, NJ area (within 5-8 miles preferably?)

I was wondering if the East Brunswick Pet Hospital had any vets with rabbit experience but I'm not too sure.


----------



## feather78 (Apr 5, 2011)

I take my bunny to Dr. Kim Somjen at Belle Mead Animal Hospital in Hillsborough, which is already on the list. She sees all the rabbitsat the practice, and the last time I went there, Houdini was the third lionhead she had seen that week. Another rabbit savvy vet in the area is Dr. Barbara Guy at the Whitehouse Veterinary Hospital. She neutered both of my rabbits, but now Hillsborough is closer to me.

ETA: If you can't find a rabbit savvy vet in your area, check petfinder for rabbits or google to see if there is a rabbit rescue in your area and ask them where they take their bunnies.


----------



## MsBunBun (May 24, 2011)

*feather78 wrote: *


> I take my bunny to Dr. Kim Somjen at Belle Mead Animal Hospital in Hillsborough, which is already on the list. She sees all the rabbitsat the practice, and the last time I went there, Houdini was the third lionhead she had seen that week. Another rabbit savvy vet in the area is Dr. Barbara Guy at the Whitehouse Veterinary Hospital. She neutered both of my rabbits, but now Hillsborough is closer to me.
> 
> ETA: If you can't find a rabbit savvy vet in your area, check petfinder for rabbits or google to see if there is a rabbit rescue in your area and ask them where they take their bunnies.


I'll look into that 


I was also wondering if the Banfield pet hospital (the one inside PetSmart) has any rabbit savvy vets?
I have a Petsmart that is about a mile away from where I live.


----------



## pla725 (Jul 11, 2011)

Dr. Dugganand Dr. Aumiller each now have a mobile practice.

Dr. Duggan 856-357-2240 (Best to text)

Dr. Aumiller 856-723-6850


----------



## MsBunBun (Jul 29, 2011)

I just took my rabbit to Banfield Hospital in Petsmart (in East Brunswick, NJ) and I'm proud to say I had a very good experience with a vet named Dr. Aisling MacNeill. You won't be dissapointed if you request her!

Unfortunately, I do not know HER number, but the number for the East Brunswick, NJ Banfield hospital is 732-432-8005


----------



## rachna (Mar 20, 2013)

MsBunBun said:


> I just took my rabbit to Banfield Hospital in Petsmart (in East Brunswick, NJ) and I'm proud to say I had a very good experience with a vet named Dr. Aisling MacNeill. You won't be dissapointed if you request her!
> 
> Unfortunately, I do not know HER number, but the number for the East Brunswick, NJ Banfield hospital is 732-432-8005


 
Thanks for posting this. I went to Dr. MacNeill after reading your post, and I was very happy with how she took care of my bunny. It's great of have a rabbit savvy vet in central Jersey! My previous vet was more than an hour away, so I'm glad I found someone closer. 

She's currently at the Bridgewater Banfield.


----------

